# Angeln in der Nähe von Thun/Bern



## Barben Fischer (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute
Hab diesen Teil des Boards entdeckt und ich glaube es gibt hier ein paar schweizer boardis....
Meine Frage, wohne gleich neben Thun (am Thunersee:q ) und ich fange so gut wie nichts, vieleicht geh ich mal an die aare und dort gibts Barben, und mit etwas glück vieleicht mal an einem Bergsee eine Forelle, kann mir jemand tipps geben wie ich ohne sehr weit zu reisen an gute fänge komme? 
Vieleicht gibt es ja den einen oder anderen Boardi der helfen kann...
Vielen Dank


----------



## til (7. Dezember 2003)

Ist dir der Bielersee schon zu weit?


----------



## Barben Fischer (9. Dezember 2003)

geh ich manchmal auch, aber nicht so häufig, aber eine stelle....dort gibt es, genau unter deinen Füssen, 40cm. Barsche!!!!!!!!!!! konnte aber bisher nur einen 20cm. barsch fangen...... kennst du dort gute stellen? oder lohnt es sich ein boot zu mieten???;+


----------



## til (10. Dezember 2003)

Also gehört hab ich mal, dass im Frühling bei Lüscherz gut für grosse Barsche sein soll, ebenso Der Einlauf vom Zihlkanal. Wo ist denn "deine" Stelle? 
Ohne Boot halte ich aber generell für nicht sehr Sinnvoll. Vermietung gibts auf jeden Fall beim Faul in Erlach, aber der Preis... Ich rücke gelegentlich mit meinem Porta-Bote an.


----------



## Barben Fischer (11. Dezember 2003)

also "meine" stellen sind 2: einmal la neuville, da hab ich ab und zu aber nur kleine gefangen und dann noch....wie hies das noch gleich???? ein ort weiter oder so ehm... sorry schau noch nach


----------



## til (11. Dezember 2003)

Dann ist's bestimmt Twann. Oder Ligerz? In La Neuveville hab ich im Sommer auch hauptsächlich eher kleine gehabt, massige in guter Zahl aber rund um die Petersinsel entdeckt (in 12-16m tiefe).


----------



## Barben Fischer (12. Dezember 2003)

ja twann genau!!! aber bei der st. petersinsel darf man nicht vom ufer aus oder???


----------



## til (12. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaube man darf schon(?), ausser bei den Schilfgürteln, aber die säumen ja vor allem den Heideweg. Auf der Süd(ost)seite kommt rasch tiefes Wasser und da sollte es auch vom Ufer klappen. Aber ich war jedenfalls vom Boot aus.


----------



## Barben Fischer (12. Dezember 2003)

ich dachte drum wegen darum weil die insel unter natur schutz steht?!


----------



## Barben Fischer (20. Dezember 2003)

kennt jemand noch nen ort wo es sich erfolgreich auf hecht gehen lässt? warte nämlich sehnsüchtig auf meinen ersten hecht...nun einen hatte ich schon 30cm....


----------



## masi (30. Dezember 2003)

Dem Wunsch nach Hecht und diesbezüglichen Infos schliess ich gleich an 
Ich habe dieses Jahr wieder mit Fischen angefangen, nachdem ich als Kind oft am Vierwaldstättersee geangelt habe.
Ich war diesen Sommer 3x an einem Bergsee (Engstlenalp), was recht gut war; leider habe ich aber auch nie mehr als eine Regenbogenforelle pro Tag gefangen.

Im Herbst habe ich mich dann an der Aare (Raum Bern) auf Aesch versucht. War auch nicht schlecht, aber viel habe ich auch nicht gefangen. Jetzt ist dann bald Schonzeit für Aesch, dafür beginnt die Felchenzeit auf den Seen. Aber leider habe ich kein Boot und auch noch keinen Ort gefunden, wo man mieten kann.
Für allfällige Unterstützung diesbezüglich wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Barben Fischer (30. Dezember 2003)

an welchem see wohnst de denn? und versuchs mal mit öschinensee! der fand ich besser als der engstlen hat zwar viele badegäste aber das wetter ist sicherer und nicht so viel wind! und im winter versuche ichs mal mit eisfischen


----------



## Barben Fischer (30. Dezember 2003)

ach ja und wie haste die äschen gefangen?


----------



## til (30. Dezember 2003)

Also falls ich nächstes Jahr wieder das Berner Patent nehme, kann ich auch ab und zu jemand auf dem Boot mitnehmen. Für Untersstützung beim Auf- und Abbau bin ich nämlich immer froh!


----------



## zuma (30. Dezember 2003)

Eine gute Ecke um Aeschen überlisten zu können ist der Aarekanal in Interlaken. Bevorzugt ist dort aber die Fliege!
Es ist eines der schönsten Erlebnisse, ende Dezember im Schneetreiben die Aeschen mit der Trockenfliege zu überlisten.
Für den Sommer möchte ich Euch die Gebirgsfischerei (z.B. die junge Aare bei Guttannen oder Handeck ans Herz legen. Falls Interesse vorhanden ist, kann ich sehr preisgünstige Unterkunft anbieten.
Mfg
Kurt Zumbrunn


----------



## Barben Fischer (30. Dezember 2003)

ich wohne ja in thun und ich bin gerade von der äschenpirsch zurück...ich sag nur*schlotter* und kann nicht schreiben die finger sind gefroren......


----------



## masi (31. Dezember 2003)

Sind die Finger wieder warm?
Ich wohne in der Nähe von Bern und habe an den Bielersee gedacht für Felchen, aber im Thunersee gibt's bestimmt auch welche.

Ich habe es gestern noch einmal auf Äsch probiert am Hagneckkanal in Aarberg, war aber leider nichts. Meistens fische ich mit Naturködern auf Äsch und habe da schon einiges probiert (Bienenmade, Mehlwurm, Mistwurm). Mit der Nymphe habe ichs auch schon versucht, aber zum Anfangen ists wohl einfacher mit Naturködern. Am meisten Erfolg hatte ich mit der Bienenmade (sie ist irgendwie auch  mein Favorit). Ich hatte damit auch schon schöne Bachforellen dran, aber leider ist ja Schonzeit. 
Mit was jagst du die Äschen?

An til: Wäre natürlich super, einmal eine Mitfahrgelegenheit auf deinem Boot zu haben. Da kann ich dich nur ermuntern, wieder das Bernenpatent zu lösen ;-).


----------



## masi (31. Dezember 2003)

Den Öschinensee habe ich zum Fischen wegen den vielen Leuten bis jetzt gemieden. Aber soll ganz schön sein. Eisfischen war ich bis jetzt noch gar nie. Berichte dann von deinen Erlebnissen, wenn du mal gehst.


----------



## Barben Fischer (31. Dezember 2003)

nun ich ging heute um acht wieder an den see.....mit goldkopf nympfen hab ichs versucht.....ein nebel lag auf den see, es schneite und war eisig kalt..... und da ich keine bisse hatte ging ich dan wieder heim.....ich freu mich dan wieder im sommer...
und wegen den Felchen, an der ländte hünibach(die erste von thun nach interlaken) ist gleich bei mir unten...immer ein paar boote da kannste gut felchen und auch barsche fange und mit der schleppangelei kannste auch forelle saiblinge und vieleicht sogar nen hecht fangen .
Und ich plane ein wochenende mit zelt an den öschinensee zu verbringen im nächsten sommer...aber nicht dort wo die vielen leute sind...hinten auf der wiese, und man darf auch nur dort schlaffen! sonst treten die kühe auf dich!  
also nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr wünsche ich


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in der Nähe von Thun/Bern*

Plane, im Mai nach Interlaken zu gehen.
Wie sieht es zur Zeit mit Angelmöglichkeiten aus?
Thunsee auf Felchen dürfte eher schwer werden ohne Boot.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## jvonzun (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in der Nähe von Thun/Bern*

Es hat dort viele Bäche mit Forellen drin!
guckt mal hier, da findest du viele Berichte:
http://www.thc-fischer.ch/


----------

